# Eurotunnel blocked from Dover ferry service



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22794222

Peter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

interesting; it's been a long running argument

see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-137108-eurotunnel-may-be-forced-to-sell-seafrance.html

and

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-126354-0-days0-orderasc-.html

the competition commission obviously see it predatory pricing and was used as a means of stopping DFDS from buying the old SF ships.

Has anybody used Myferrylink? and are they busy?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's a "dammed if they do, and dammed if they don't" situation.

Nobody else wanted to buy the 3 boats, and although I could see the point about Eurotunnel having a monopoly position, DFDS were never going to take on 3 boats and extra crews on a route like that, and to my knowledge they haven't muttered anything about competition.

It's busy enough in the summer to keep most boats making money, but the winter is when they start to lose it.

Peter


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We have used MyFerryLink a few times mainly Sept/Oct and March/April.

We used to use Sea France but when they stopped we used P&O and were disgusted at the state of the vessel. Torn seats and lino/carpet taped up with yellow chequer tape. The prices were also higher. 

As soon as the old Sea France boats began to ply the route we went back to them. back to reasonable pricing again.

Yes they have been quiet on the early morning 7ish sailings each way.

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*myferry*



bognormike said:


> interesting; it's been a long running argument
> 
> see
> 
> ...


We used myferrylink

Fantastic prices from £23.70 for a 8.5m motorhome, most we paid was £56. Ship was very clean, on time and staff very polite. I would say it was around 1/2 full on the last crossing. But have seen it full at busy times.

If MFL go, I think prices will rise with the other two.

TM


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

The argument is that by having ferries as well as the tunnel, Eurotunnel are ensuring that ferry prices remain high as the competition is stifled .
Sorry, but as a regular Summer weekend user of Eurotunnel I found the ferry prices extortionate for a 7.0 metre van, and so we always used the tunnel as there is no loading for height/length. I realise that off peak fares are a different matter but that is not an alternative for us, and so advance booking under the sea always remained the better option.
Now that there will only be two ferry operators, I fail to see how the price will be driven down


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Took a motorhome through the chunnel for the first time last week.

Unlike a car where you feel stuck in your seat we went and had a lie down in the back so a nice break. So much more relaxing than a ship, remembering to take things, up steep stairs to dodgy food and discounts. 

Chunnel with Tesco vouchers for me from now on.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Instead of the 5 mile high club, did you join the 500' below club :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if Eurotunnel are serious that it is a separate operation, it should be funded separately and be able to set its own prices, and compete on a level basis with DFDS and P&O, without subsidy from the tunnel. The argument from the authorities is that they are cross-subsidising to gain market share, and using their dominant position (Tunnel plus MFL) to stifle the competition. DFDS may have bought one or more the ships, but Eurotunnel stepped in as a blocking move. 
If there is sufficient demand for 3 operators on the Dover - Calais / Dunkerque route then it should be tested by proper competition, not a "fixed" market.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

After using the tunnel for the past few years courtesy of Tesco, I do not envisage using a ferry again.
We prefered SF to P&O .

I do see reason for complaints from the other operators, but they did not moan about SF.
Who will fund any redundancy payouts not DFDS or P&O.


Watch for a new ownership emerging.

Dave p


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Strange how Brittany Ferries were able to have a virtual monopoly on the western routes into Cherbourg.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*elese*



rayc said:


> Strange how Brittany Ferries were able to have a virtual monopoly on the western routes into Cherbourg.


Strange or no other operator wants it?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe a good move for My Ferry Link to operate two ships into Cherburg
Dave p


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We used myferry on Saturday, £26 return, £4 cheaper than P&O, £30+ than DFDS.
Very efficient, clean but worn boat, reasonable bar prices, limited shop, friendly staff. 10 minutes late.

I do prefer the tunnel if I have time to get the vouchers but for a spur of the moment trip the competition between as many operators as possible keeps the prices down.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*MyFerryLink*

As we do several crossings a year, and other half prefers shortest crossing possible, we are weighing up the possibility of using the MyFerry Carnet next year. Used to use the Sea France carnet and found the flexibility very useful as well as the price. However in view of the Competition Commission attempt to close theis service down I wonder what its future is. All I can establish from a quick googling session is that the company has appealed but no indication of when it might be resolved. Anyone out there with inside info?

Colin


----------

